# CHICKEN POEM!!!!!!!!



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chickens are the very best pets
that you could ever have
they are so cute and funny
they love to make you laugh,

the hens are pretty and lay eggs!
(Roosters can be sweet too,)
if your looking for a loyal bird pet,
chickens sound right for you!

Welsummers, and plymoth rocks
and easter eggers rule,
thought those are the breeds I listed,
every bird is cool!

I hope you like the poem
and your love for birds will thicken
know that out of every pet-
The best one is a chicken!!!!!!!!!

Thank you! thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice. I like when the forum ends up with creative people.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Very nice! We don't get much poetry.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hehehe love it! Very nice.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Haha I have wellsummer mix and two columbian rocks!


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

Oh yeah! So excellent. Decorate the coop with poetic art???


----------

